# Welche Speicherkarte für Digitale Spiegelreflex? SD oder SDHC?



## rabensang (4. Dezember 2008)

*Welche Speicherkarte für Digitale Spiegelreflex? SD oder SDHC?*

Ich hab mir eine Digitale Spiegelreflex angeschafft. Nun bin ich am überlegen was für eine Karte ich nehmen soll. SD oder SDHC. Was hat welche für Vor- und Nachteile. Welche Firma stellt gute her?


----------



## Lee (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Speicherkarte für Digitale Spiegelreflex? SD oder SDHC?*

SD HC ist meines Wissens doch nur ne SD mit höherer Kapazität. Sagt ja auch der Name SD High Capacity.

Im übrigen benutze ich eine 4 Gigabyte von Panasonic...


----------



## rabensang (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Speicherkarte für Digitale Spiegelreflex? SD oder SDHC?*

Wie ist die Leistung? Genau so wie bei einer normalen SD?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Speicherkarte für Digitale Spiegelreflex? SD oder SDHC?*

ja, müßte die gleiche leistung haben. aber was genau versprichst du dir davon? der speed ist ja wenn überhaupt nur für den transfer zum PC wichtig. es kann aber auf der anderen seite sein, dass die cam oder dein cardreader probleme mit nicht-normalen SD hat.


----------



## rabensang (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Speicherkarte für Digitale Spiegelreflex? SD oder SDHC?*

Ich möchte nur vermeiden, dass ich irgendwelche Probleme mit der Karte habe.

Als Grösse, dachte ich an 4GB aufwärts. Aber bei der Grösse, solls ja bei normalen SDs Probleme geben.

Ich dachte halt, dass man Grösse mit Performance bezahlt....


----------



## der_yappi (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Speicherkarte für Digitale Spiegelreflex? SD oder SDHC?*

Ich kann aus meiner Sicht zu Sandisk raten.

Hatte anfangs 2 x 1GB Karten von Kingston in einer D50.
Die sind gut, keine Frage. Auch der Preis war damals (anno 2005) gut.

Aber dann habe ich die Sandisk Ultra II mit 2 GB genommen.
4GB konnte meine D50 nicht.
Geschwindigkeitsmäßig hat man da schon einen Unterschied feststellen können. Vor allem bei Serienbildern.
Bei den Kingstons hatte ich immer wieder Speicherpausen.
Die Sandisk schreiben in einem durch.

Meine jetzige D80 speichert auf eine Extreme III mit 4 GB.

Bei einer DSLR würde ich auf schnelle Karten kucken. Bei kompakten macht das nicht so viel aus.
SDHC ist praktisch, sollte die Cam halt unterstützen.
Wenn sie das kann, spricht nichts dagegen auch so eine zu nehmen.
Aber nicht ein Monster mit 16GB oder mehr.
Denn wenn die dir im Urlaub abraucht ist das ganze Material am Arsch.
Lieber mehrere kleine Karten (2GB / 4GB).

MfG Pascal


----------



## Zoon (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Speicherkarte für Digitale Spiegelreflex? SD oder SDHC?*

SD gibts nur bis 2 GB.

SDHC (High Capacity) ab 4 GB aufwärts.

Geschwindigkeitsklassen werden von Class 1 bis Class 6 aufgeteilt, man merkt an der Cam schon ob eine schnellere Karte drin ist (Serienbildfunktion)


----------



## Riezonator (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Speicherkarte für Digitale Spiegelreflex? SD oder SDHC?*

ich kann dir die empfehlen das ist class 6 schneller gehts nicht und größer auch nicht 

Panasonic - ideas for life - Produkte


----------



## rabensang (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Speicherkarte für Digitale Spiegelreflex? SD oder SDHC?*

250€ für ne Karte ist ja mal vollkommen übertrieben


----------



## Sash (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Speicherkarte für Digitale Spiegelreflex? SD oder SDHC?*

naja also ich sag mal bis 10mp auflösung reicht locker ne 2gb karte aus, von sandisk oder so. schnell sollte sie schon sein, vorallem wenn man oft viele pics sehr schnell hintereinander verschiesst. aber mehr als 15€ sollte sie echt nicht kosten. wir haben ne 2gb karte von sandisk, extreme 3 irgendwas oder so, war zu ihrer zeit die schnellste und da passen bei 10mp knapp unter 400 bilder meine ich drauf.


----------



## Lee (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Speicherkarte für Digitale Spiegelreflex? SD oder SDHC?*

Meine 4 GiB Panasonic reicht mir vollkommen, wenn ich bei 10mp in JPEG knipse. In RAW sieht die Sache ganz anders aus...

Dennoch denke ich reichen 4 GiB für dich aus...


----------



## Sash (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Speicherkarte für Digitale Spiegelreflex? SD oder SDHC?*

jpg bei 10mp sind im schnitt ca 5mb, wie groß sind die denn als raw?


----------



## Lee (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Speicherkarte für Digitale Spiegelreflex? SD oder SDHC?*

16mb...


----------



## Sash (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Speicherkarte für Digitale Spiegelreflex? SD oder SDHC?*

hm geht ja noch, ist der qualitätsunterschied sehr groß? so beim heranzoomen am pc usw?


----------



## Lee (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Speicherkarte für Digitale Spiegelreflex? SD oder SDHC?*

RAW ist meines Wissen dafür da um die Bilder auf die krankesten Methoden nachzubearbeiten


----------



## Sash (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Speicherkarte für Digitale Spiegelreflex? SD oder SDHC?*

ah so.. ja danke..


----------



## Riezonator (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Speicherkarte für Digitale Spiegelreflex? SD oder SDHC?*



rabensang schrieb:


> 250€ für ne Karte ist ja mal vollkommen übertrieben



ach die 32 GIG ist schon auf 207 € runter 

http://www.shoptel24.de/site/module/showxbutton.php

aber mit 13€ versand!


----------



## HTS (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Speicherkarte für Digitale Spiegelreflex? SD oder SDHC?*



Zoon schrieb:


> SD gibts nur bis 2 GB.
> 
> SDHC (High Capacity) ab 4 GB aufwärts.



Leider falsch, manche Hersteller bieten auch SD-Karten mit >=4GB an, aber ohne das SDHC-Logo.
Diese laufen dann ausserhalb der SDHC-Spezifikationen und können beim Einsatz Probleme machen.

Ich selbst nutze mehrere "SanDisk Extreme III SDHC Class 6" (4GB) und bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Gruß
Hendrik


----------

